# تفاحة ادم



## Toni_Thaer (2 يوليو 2011)

سلام اخواني واخواتي 

بس عندي سؤال عم يحيرني

هلأ بقصة ادم وحواء هل قصة التفاحه هي قصه رمزيه او حقيقيه

لاني كما اعرف انه لا طعام في ملكوت الله فهل كان الوضع يختلف قبل الخطيئه

شكرا


----------



## bob (2 يوليو 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> سلام اخواني واخواتي
> 
> بس عندي سؤال عم يحيرني
> 
> ...


*اولا هو ماكلش تفاح لم يقل الكتاب نوع الثمرة اللي اكلها ادم
ثانيا القصة حقيقية و ليست رمزية
ثالثا كانوا في جنة عدن و ليس في ملكوت الله*


----------



## Toni_Thaer (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا خيي بس ليش معصب ما صار شي


----------



## bob (2 يوليو 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> شكرا خيي بس ليش معصب ما صار شي


*عجبا اخي من قال اني معصب نفسي !!!!!
هل رأيتني اجاوب و انا عابث الوجه هههههههه*


----------



## Toni_Thaer (2 يوليو 2011)

بسيطه حصل خير خيي :new6:


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2011)

*لا القصة رمزية طبعاً .*
*الثمرة خير ، لكنها ترمز لمعاينة إلهية أكثر من قدرة آدم حينها ، لأنه حديث روحياً .*
*وهذا كلام أحد القديسين الأوائل (على ما أذكر ثاوفيلوس الأنطاكي) ، قرأته في تفسير الأب تادرس يعقوب ملطي .*


----------



## Twin (3 يوليو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لا القصة رمزية طبعاً .*
> *الثمرة خير ، لكنها ترمز لمعاينة إلهية أكثر من قدرة آدم حينها ، لأنه حديث روحياً .*
> *وهذا كلام أحد القديسين الأوائل (على ما أذكر ثاوفيلوس الأنطاكي) ، قرأته في تفسير الأب تادرس يعقوب ملطي .*



*قد تقصد يا أخي أنطاكي .... أن الرمزية في نوع الثمر ... بقولنا المتوارث أنها تفاحة ... وهذا صحيح*
*فنوع الثمرة لم يحدده الكتاب المقدس وأعتقد أنه لا يؤثر علي القصة والفعل*
*فهنا أن أدم أخطأ وكسر الوصية الوحيدة المعطاه من الله له شخصياً *
*بأن لا يأكل من الشجرة -شجرة معرفة الخير والشر- والا موت يموت*
*ومع ذلك أدم أكل متجاهلاً الوصية بعد أن كسرته خطية الكبرياء*
*فدائماً قبل السقوط هناك تجد الكبرياء .... وخطية الكبرياء هي أول خطية عرفها العالم المنظور وغير المنظور وهي الخطية الأكثر رفضاً من الله *
*لأن الله بسيط ومتواضع القلب*​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا خيي توين يعني متل ما فهمت هيي شجره المعرفه مش غذاء صح؟


----------



## bob (3 يوليو 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> شكرا خيي توين يعني متل ما فهمت هيي شجره المعرفه مش غذاء صح؟


*لا يا حبيبي هي غذاء و قيل في الكتاب المقدس ان ادم اكل من الشجرة 
6. فَرَاتِ الْمَرْاةُ انَّ  الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلاكْلِ وَانَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ وَانَّ  الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ. فَاخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَاكَلَتْ  وَاعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا ايْضا مَعَهَا فَاكَلَ.*


----------

